# Big Momma Pumpkin Monster



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Today I've been playing around with the new feature in Photobucket pro....it is a Beta test for Adobe Remix.....looks like some good stuff/very easy to use....can't wait until it allows uploading my own music, too.
Anyway.....for you viewing enjoyment, heres a compilation of pictures of my 2006 prop, "big momma pumpkin monster" -----enjoy!

big momma pumkin monster remix by davethedead - Photobucket


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Big Momma Pumkin is just too cool. I love the movement of the head and arms. The head seems to go in and out a little as well as side to side giving it a good affect. Was that intentional or a byproduct of the linkages? It make is look much more creepy.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You guys all amaze me with your moving props!

Very cool, Dave.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Haunted Neurons said:


> Big Momma Pumkin is just too cool. I love the movement of the head and arms. The head seems to go in and out a little as well as side to side giving it a good affect. Was that intentional or a byproduct of the linkages? It make is look much more creepy.


a little bit of both....the motor is at an angle, which raises and lowers the head as it goes back and forth....a loose attachment gave it a nice random bobbing motion, too. THX!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice work there dave ..had to watch the older vid, the other wouldnt open for me but i get the picture (plus i checked out your pics)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

It looks great. I liked from some of your earlier posts, but that vid in impressive.


That is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Now THAT's entertainment..... great job, Dave!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very impressive! Excellent work. I am agast.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

.....you're a gast?!?!?!?!?! All this time, I thought you were a doctor.


See what a cool prop does? It brings out the truth in people.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What kind of motor was used, and how did you link the arms?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy schmokes! Now that is a kickin' prop!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! That prop is awesome....I love the way it moves and looks...great job!


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

absolutely great!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

How cool is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow - I love it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

you are a true artist!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY NICE Dave...hats off to ya-


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow!! That looks great!! Really cool video. I love the way it moves.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! That totally rocks! I have the same questions as Sickie. Is it just one motor driving everything? That seems like a lot of weight for one motor. I can't figure out how the arms are linked either.

It looks like she is foam covered in cheesecloth but what is on top of that? I want to build a moving creature but am not sure if latex, paper mache or monster mud is the correct path. Doesn't mache break down fairly quickly even if it is waterproofed somehow? On the other hand, isn't monster mud super heavy especially if you plan to use motors. Sorry for asking stupid questions, I am still learning.

She is a wickededly cool prop! Very nicely done!! Oh, and that head is absolutely incredible!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

daphne...I just sent you a pm on this...not supposed to answer questions in the showroom....


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that thing is really cool - the movement is just right.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry for asking one. I didn't realize it wasn't allowed. My apologies.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tut-tut...ghostess will punish you.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

super awsome dave-i love it all


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, You had me even before you added the body padding. Awsome.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

kids must poop when they see this!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

thats awesome

Im still sticking to fan motors and reindeer motors lol

I should really get to wipers but im afriad lol


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> thats awesome
> 
> Im still sticking to fan motors and reindeer motors lol
> 
> I should really get to wipers but im afriad lol


Ahh, but this uses a rotisserie motor. (another cheap source if you can find them,,hint.hint)


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave, did you ever do a "how to" on this? This is one of my favorites. It, in itself, creates an amazing atmosphere. Question 2, how do you find the time,,,cause it doesn't look like you ever stop creating.
I bow down in humble respect :finger:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Dave, did you ever do a "how to" on this? This is one of my favorites. It, in itself, creates an amazing atmosphere. Question 2, how do you find the time,,,cause it doesn't look like you ever stop creating.
> I bow down in humble respect :finger:


No, I didn't do a how-to. I find my building process to be very...umm...organic? It is a process that starts and grows as I go, which doesn't really lend itself to step by step instructions. When I started this one, I had absolutely no idea it would be animated, but when I got the armature for the body built and started to attach the head, it hit me that I HAD to animate it.
As far as time....I spend very little time in front of a television, and find that I am happiest when I am creating something. Building things is great for the brain.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

awesome!


----------

